# Working remotely for Canadian clients while in Australia



## aoife001 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi,

I am considering relocating to Australia, but before making my decision I want to spend 3-6 months there.

Would I be needing any kind of work visa if, during that period, I was to work remotely for clients or an employer in Canada? The work I do lends itself easily to remote work, and it would enable me to stay longer (but no more than 6 months).

All funds would remain in Canadian funds and stay in my Canadian bank account.

I wasn't able to find any information on that subject on the Australian government website.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats because there is no such visa! 

There are tourist visas but they do not allow work. It does not matter that you wont be working for an Australian employer or that your wages will be paid in Canada. You are not allowed to work full stop! 

There is no try it and see visa unless you are under 30 and qualify for a working holiday visa.


----------



## aoife001 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for your quick reply. 

Could you tell me if this is addressed specifically anywhere on the Australian government's website?

If I understand correctly, while on vacation in Australia on a tourist visa for any amount of time, if I have to do some work for my employer back home on my personal computer that I brought with me, I would be breaking the law?

Unfortunately, I do not qualify for a working holiday visa, which would make things so much simpler!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Answering a few emails, taking a call etc would probably be ok but full on working everyday remotely, no. The tourist visa is for tourism purposes only ie a holiday where one usually takes a break from work. If your main aim is not tourism, but try it and see while you are working you would be breaking the law! 

The various tourist visas, to find the specifics you'd need to search Comlaw Home which I cant be bothered doing right now! 

Tourist Visa (Subclass 676)

*Visa conditions*

You must comply with the following visa conditions:

*you must not work while in Australia*
Note: Voluntary work may be permitted.
See: How this Visa Works
you must not study for more than three months while in Australia
Note: Tourist visa holders are no longer required to pass a chest x-ray examination even if they intend to study in a classroom environment for a period greater than four weeks.

ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)

*ETA (Visitor) conditions*

You must comply with your ETA conditions while in Australia. A breach of these conditions may result in your ETA being cancelled and you may have to leave Australia.

* You must not work whilst in Australia.* Limited volunteer work may be acceptable.
See: Tourist Visa (Subclass 676)

You must not engage in any studies or training for more than three months.

eVisitor

If you apply for an eVisitor for business purposes, *you must not:*

*work in Australia *except in strictly limited circumstances, for example if the work is highly specialised and non ongoing

undertake work in Australia that can be done by an Australian citizen or permanent resident.

If you apply for an eVisitor for tourist purposes:

*You must not work whilst in Australia.* Limited volunteer work may be acceptable


----------



## aoife001 (Dec 31, 2011)

thank you!


----------

